
Ask HN: Do you prefer cloud or local storage for photos? - milani
Tools like Google Photo bring a lot that it is not easy to waive them in favor of privacy. Now the question is if people still think about privacy when using tools? Or do they choose a local alternative if it was an option? Why or why not?
======
tscs37
I divide my files in categories, the defences I put up depend on which
category they belong to.

Files I casually pick up on the net go into my GPics album. Let google have
the here comes dat boi harambe memes.

My family pics land on the local NAS drive, where they are stored and kept for
safekeeping (though I'm considering to backup to B2B)

Of course, some photos require much more aggressive defences, in my case I use
LUKS with a simple LVM-RAID1 and a 30+ character password.

I don't want everything available on the net, I want that to be available for
which I don't care enough to give a singular fudge.

------
aq3cn
My options:

1\. Local backup

2\. SelfHosted cloud like own Cloud or next cloud

3\. Get the hard copy and put it in beautifully crafted albums

4\. OneDrive/Dropbox/GooglePhoto/iCloud/Flickr for anything which isn't
personal with still my privacy settings ON. I treat them the way I treat
images downloaded from Internet.

PS: Assuming that those are your personal photos as you are concerned about
privacy and you describe yourself as a data scientist.

~~~
milani
Are the options in order of priority? If not, which one do you choose?!

------
taylodl
I want my photos local, under my control. I don't have an issue with using the
cloud to ease distribution of my photos to all the devices on which I want to
view them, but I want a local repository having all my photos - which I will
also keep backed up. FWIW, I feel the same way about music, too.

------
smt88
If privacy is a concern, use an encrypted cloud service like SpiderOak. Or use
something like OwnCloud.

~~~
milani
My question is whether it matters to the public or not. It seems it is not a
big concern for most of people. And it is not about cloud as general. It is
about photo storage because the nature of it: people use multiple devices to
take shots.

------
brudgers
Both. Some goals are easier to achieve by outsourcing, others are not.

